# Do I need a new filter



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Not sure my filter is working properly. I change the filter cartridge every two weeks, but its one of those cheesy Aqua Tech filters that came with my starter kit. Its been about 3 months, and my friend at work who had the same kit said he had to replace his at about the three month mark. How can I tell if I need a new one and if I do what kind shall I get. I heard that a bio-wheel is a good one to get but they are noisy.
Thanx guys.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know why you would need to replace them just because they've hit three months. I personally have Aqua Tech filters on all my tanks, and they have been running perfectly for over a year now. Your friend probably broke it for some reason and needed to replace his. 

If you clean out your impeller and intake tubes monthly, and replace the media cartridge every 2 - 4 weeks, you honestly shouldn't need to buy a new filter.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

The Aqua Tech/Regent filters are ok. I had one with my 55gal starter kit. Worked great until I let it suck up my sand substrate. From then on it was dubbed "the coffee grinder" from how loud it became, even after cleaning the sand out. I did end up getting 2 Whisper 60s for it though. 
The bio wheel filters are either Penguin or Emperor filters. Penguin just updated their filters but the older models are actually the Aqua Tech filter with the bio wheel added on. They are all(Aqua Tech/Regent,Penguin,Emperor) made by Marineland. The Emperor has higher flow rates, larger filter cartridges and a spray bar for the bio wheel. They do make a little noise, more like a small trickling waterfall, but if you keep your water level as high as you can in your tank it will quiet it down. If you were to get a new filter and wanted to go with a bio wheel I would suggest the Emperor. They cost a little more, but are worth it IMO.


----------

